# Wedding Psalms



## OrangeCalvinist (May 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me some Psalms that are used for a wedding service and what tunes they are sung to? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 7, 2010)

I've heard psalm 45:10-17 used quite frequently. It is selection 45c in the new blue psalter (The Book of Psalms for Worship) from Crown & Covenant Publishers. You can order it here (you can also get digital tracks) and listen to the tune here. I'm sure there are more but I do really enjoy this one and the idea that it carries of Christ and the church.


----------



## JennyG (May 7, 2010)

Another one is psalm 127. At one time, every Scottish wedding would begin with the sentence, "Except the Lord build the house, they labour in vain that build it.."

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

....I don't know of any particular tune that would be used with that psalm, but the version in the Scottish psalter is in common metre, so you would have an enormous selection to pick a favourite from


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 7, 2010)

Ps. 100- All People that on Earth do Dwell (Old Hundredth)
Ps 121- I to the Hills Will lift Mine Eyes (French)
Ps 96- O Sing a New Song to the Lord (New Lydia, St Magnus, Denfield)
Ps. 25b v4 Show Me Thy Ways O Lord (Dennis)
Ps 36 v5- Thy Mercy Lord is in the Heavens (London New, Evan)
Ps 23 The Lord's My Shepherd (Crimond, St Columba)
Ps 103 O Thou My Soul Bless God the Lord (Kilmarnock, London New)

These are just a few that come to mind that I've heard sung at weddings. All the titles come from the 1650 Scottish Psalter. In the Scottish Psalter tune recommendations are given for each Psalm. I may have inserted a couple of my own preferences!


----------



## Kaalvenist (May 14, 2010)

We sang Psalms 84B, 103A, and 128B from _The Book of Psalms for Singing._ Most historic Reformed books of order or liturgies conclude by reading or singing Psalm 128 (Knox's Liturgy, the Dordt Order, etc.).


----------



## R Harris (May 14, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I've heard psalm 45:10-17 used quite frequently. It is selection 45c in the new blue psalter (The Book of Psalms for Worship) from Crown & Covenant Publishers. You can order it here (you can also get digital tracks) and listen to the tune here. I'm sure there are more but I do really enjoy this one and the idea that it carries of Christ and the church.



We sang this at our wedding, with a man giving an exposition of all of Psalm 45 prior to singing it. We had numerous people at the reception tell us how they loved the exposition and the singing of the Psalm; many had never experienced such a thing.
We even had two engaged couples ask us for the exposition and the Psalm 45C copy, saying they wanted to use it in their wedding!

As someone else also mentioned, Psalms 127 and 128 are also excellent choices. We had a soloist sing Psalm 128.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 14, 2010)

Psalm 128 seems a wise choice. I used that as the Call to Worship for a wedding I recently officiated (no singing during the wedding).


----------



## Idelette (May 14, 2010)

I was recently at a wedding and we sang Psalm 145 to the tune Duke Street, and Psalm 40 to Ballerma.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 14, 2010)

I'd only add Psalm 115:12-18. Scottish Psalter recommends Eden, St. Thomas, or Tallis as tunes.

Recommendations at the end of the FCoS split leaf Psalter recommend this along with 23, 100 and 121.


----------

